# Berkeley Fall 2009



## Ranzha (Oct 19, 2009)

Just made this thread just to have it here.
Berkeley Fall 2009 needed one.

So, is anyone planning on going there?
It's at UC Berkeley - Dwinelle Hall on the fourteenth of November.

I plan on being there and competing for the FIRST TIME EVAR.


----------



## Edmund (Oct 19, 2009)

I may be there.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Oct 19, 2009)

You spelled ever wrong, not sure whether that was supposed to be a joke or not...

Where is Berekly? (what state) I might be able to go.


----------



## Edmund (Oct 19, 2009)

Cyrus C. said:


> You spelled ever wrong, not sure whether that was supposed to be a joke or not...
> 
> Where is Berekly? (what state) I might be able to go.



You spelled Berkeley wrong, not sure whether that was suppose to be a joke or not...

It's in Cali.


----------



## ianini (Oct 19, 2009)

I might be able to go, but I don't know. I live in L.A. and my dad may not want to drive me up there. I'll see.


----------



## reghrhre (Oct 19, 2009)

Huh, I didn't know that it was coming up. Well I'm pretty sure I'll be able to go.
This will be my first competition in like a year.  I got more time to practice since I nearly quit cubing. D:


----------



## SuperNerd (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm going. 4th comp "EVAR!". doing everything but BLD & SQ-1. sub-20 sub-20 sub-20


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 21, 2009)

SuperNerd said:


> I'm going. 4th comp "EVAR!". doing everything but BLD & SQ-1. sub-20 sub-20 sub-20



I'll plan on seeing you.
Oh yeah, you just lost the game.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 21, 2009)

Edmund said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > You spelled ever wrong, not sure whether that was supposed to be a joke or not...
> ...


You said wrong rather than wrongly, not sure whether that was supposed to be a joke or not.

Also, you said suppose rather than supposed, also not sure whether that was supposed to be a joke or not.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 21, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Edmund said:
> 
> 
> > Cyrus C. said:
> ...



You didn't add ... on the end, not sure whether that was supposed to be a joke or not...


----------



## fundash (Oct 21, 2009)

I may come, I can only go to one comp in Northern Cali...
(I may be going to Stanford on the 21st)
I'll have to see what events, etc are there...
Final Conclusion: I might be there...but I already said that didn't I?


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 21, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > Edmund said:
> ...



You didn't add quotation marks around the first ellipsis, and a period after the second; I'm not sure whether that was supposed to be a joke or not....


----------



## stuvalt309 (Oct 21, 2009)

How do I register for the competition? Last time I checked, there's no website for the competition. Or have they just not finished constructing the site yet?


----------



## stuvalt309 (Oct 21, 2009)

I think I'll go and compete in all 7 events. heheheh.


----------



## Kian (Oct 21, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Edmund said:
> 
> 
> > Cyrus C. said:
> ...



I'm reasonably sure wrong can be used as an adverb as well, though that may just be informally. Either way, I would be reluctant to correct him.


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 21, 2009)

Kian said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > Edmund said:
> ...



"Wrong" is informally used as an adverb, though should in all cases be redirected to the correct word "wrongly".


----------



## Kian (Oct 21, 2009)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > Stachuk1992 said:
> ...



I'm pretty sure an online forum counts as an appropriate time to be informal.


----------



## Bryan (Oct 21, 2009)

stuvalt309 said:


> How do I register for the competition? Last time I checked, there's no website for the competition. Or have they just not finished constructing the site yet?



http://caltech.cubingusa.com/berkeleyfall2009/


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 22, 2009)

Bryan said:


> stuvalt309 said:
> 
> 
> > How do I register for the competition? Last time I checked, there's no website for the competition. Or have they just not finished constructing the site yet?
> ...



Thanks for adding the link.

Is preregistration really over?


----------



## stuvalt309 (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks for the link, Mr. Logan


----------



## Bryan (Oct 22, 2009)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Bryan said:
> 
> 
> > stuvalt309 said:
> ...



I'm guessing they copied over the stuff from a previous competition and forgot to remove that line.


----------



## reghrhre (Oct 28, 2009)

In the preregistration list, it says Erik and Yu Nakijima are going! :O
That really surprised me in seeing that. Oh and I'm going to Berkley instead of Stanford.


----------



## shelley (Oct 28, 2009)

reghrhre said:


> In the preregistration list, it says Erik and Yu Nakijima are going! :O
> That really surprised me in seeing that. Oh and I'm going to Berkley instead of Stanford.



We've decided that the person responsible for those will be paying for the two extra registrations. Hopefully he'll also manage to dig up a Hungarian passport.


----------



## Tyson (Oct 28, 2009)

He should have no problem paying given the number of donations he's received for his algorithm club.


----------



## reghrhre (Oct 28, 2009)

Oh why would I think that. Thanks then!


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Oct 28, 2009)

do you have to preregister to be able to participate?? If so i need to do this asap


----------



## jfly (Oct 28, 2009)

Please preregister. Although I don't see what your rush is.


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Oct 28, 2009)

well I didn't know if it got full or anything... I;ve never been to one xD


----------



## Lucas Garron (Nov 15, 2009)

Full results are up (unofficially).

Highlights: Phillip Espinoza, OH NAR, 14.65 single (his first NAR)
Lucas Garron: 9.15 in the finals. 
(Finally took the NR back from Stefan, and the West Coast Record back from Phillip.)
(Also, 12.49 is a PB, NR, and the first time I've won 3x3x3 finals.)

Did you know...

...Shelley drove me to this competition, but from yesterday until Cube-A-Palooza I will be going to 7 events with her?
...last night we were at Friday Night Waltz?
...we attempted _Teamsolve while Waltzing_, and probably set the UWR with 1:28.84?
...as soon as I walked into the venue, Dan Dzoan handed me a replacement trophy for the one I broke at Worlds?
....it says "fastest solve China" until I replace the label?
...no one noticed my (temporary) Spock haircut today?
...maybe I should have taken off my glasses more often, had pointy ears, and a blue shirt with a Star Trek logo?
...I did the first solve of the day?
...it was a slow Pyraminx solve?
...everyone always borrows my Pyraminx (at least Dan, Stephanie, Connie, and Eileen)?
...Eileen still doesn't know a method for Pyraminx?
...I got first in BLD, and Shelley got second, so the world order is preserved and everyone can sleep safely tonight?
...I now have a streak of 5 BLD successes?
...Nick Young wanted a second round of BLD, which Shelley and I would have been fine with, but Adam objected (rightfully so)?
...5x5x5 and OH were terrible for me?
...I still won 5x5x5, and got a sub-20 OH with a G-perm?
...someone from my high school who goes to Cal showed up, and we got Boba for some people?
...4x4 started AWESOME for me with 49 and 50?
...the average ended up terrible (57 instead of ~53 because of the last solve), but meh?
...only the last solve had OLL parity?
...Justin took back the official MGLS average record _again_ in round 2, then I took it back _again_ in the final.
...the finals actually started badly for me?
...I still don't really believe I had a 9.15 solve?
...it was kinda "non-lucky"?
...we've had 5 sub-10 solves in California by now?
...when I tried to time the 9.15 solve again, I got 7.88, Adam said "do it 0.81 faster," and on my second try I got 7.08?
...I was the slowest person to make the final, but then won?
...I didn't think I won, until 2nd place was called with 12.72 avg?
...MGLS dominated (1st and 2nd place)?
...when Dan Dzoan was called for 3rd place in 5x5x5, I thought "Aw, didn't make the podium."?
...I actually swept 3x3x3 through 5x5x5?
...all my podium places (3, 4, 5, 3BLD) were gold?
...Stephanie is learning my 4x4x4 OLL parity?
...if you don't know it yet, you should learn it, too?
...Stanford totally destroyed USC at football today?
...there's a party upstairs, because a lot of football players live at my dorm?
...I need to upload vids form Worlds, then today?
...reconstructions of Phillip's NAR and my 9.15 will be up some time?
...that Jim Mertens deserves some credit, because it took me about 5 minutes to upload competition results to the website?


----------



## edd5190 (Nov 15, 2009)

Did you know...

... that I dropped 5x5 because I hadn't practice?
... that I didn't practice BLD either but because it's more important to me, I still did it?
... and that I managed a 2:49 solve BLD?
... and that that solve got me 4th place?
... but I could've gotten a faster solve, but I forgot to memorize EO?
... that my OH first round avg of 23.53 was a PB by a Lot?
... and that that average got me 4th place?
... and that that average included a 15 single?
... but I failed miserably in the OH finals?
... that my 4x4's core is breaking so I did worse than I should have?
... that I still beat my PB by a lot anyway?
... that I beat my previous speedsolve average PB twice in this competition?
... but I didn't beat my single PB?
... that I'm still not cutie #1?
... that I didn't socialize enough there?
... that I _did_ notice Lucas's (temporary) Spock haircut?
... that today was the first day I made podium in the speedsolve finals at a competition?
... that after the competition I had to rush home because Manny Pacquiao, a Filipino boxer, had a match today and a bunch of friends/relatives came over to watch?
... that Pacquiao pwned?
... that it was amazingly fun?
... that I'm typing this so late only because I was too busy having fun until now?
... that I should be asleep right now?
... that my Dad's going to yell at me, so I'm bidding you good night right now?


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Nov 15, 2009)

Did you know that...

-I could have totally gotten a 10 second avg in the first round if it wasn't for that last DNF and the counting 13.40?
-If the last solve were sub-10.33 it would've placed me 3rd in the world with a 10.70 avg?
-For some reason I don't do that well in Berkeley competitions?
-I might give up that damn Edison cube that popped on me so much?
-I didn't practice for OH at all?
-The 14.65 was a PLL skip?
-I think I still have Lucas' blindfold?
-I got another sub-10 solve officially and this time it was non-lucky?
-I flew into SFO for the comp and back to San Diego the same day?


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 15, 2009)

edd5190 said:


> ... that I'm still not cutie #1?



THIS IS AN OUTRAGE


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 15, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> edd5190 said:
> 
> 
> > ... that I'm still not cutie #1?
> ...



Seconded.


----------



## jfly (Nov 15, 2009)

Lucas Garron said:


> ...everyone always borrows my Pyraminx (at least Dan, Stephanie, Connie, and Eileen)?



Hey. Connie used mine! And still has it.


----------

